# Lowering Oestrogen and Progestrogen on FET 10 weeks pg



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jan and EmilyCaitlin

Hope you are okay.

I have a question or a worry really and I’m not sure if its something you can help me with or something you would consider IVF specialised.

I’m 10 weeks pregnant today from FET.  Since before ET I’ve been on oestrogen and progestrogen support and carried on all the way through so far.  Today I have to start lowering my dose of oestrogen, just one dose less for a week, then next week I take one dose less again for the week and also next week lower my progestrgoen to one dose less.  Then at about 12 weeks 2 days I stop altogether.

The hospital tell me that everything will be fine as by now the placenta will be doing enough to support my pregnancy.  I’m quite scared about coming of these tablets though and have been given wrong info previously from the clinic.

When does the placenta take over enough for me to stop these drugs?

I hope you can help.

Thanks

Melxx

PS.  If any FET ladies are reading this and can tell me what they did I’d love you to pm me.  Thanks xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

The placenta usually take over from _around_12 weeks, usually when the sickness starts to subside. If you are still having strong symptoms of pregnancy then it is postive. Remember, in natural conceptions we do not think about supplements, the fact that the embryo implanted has triggered the hormones essential to maintain a pregnancy and this still stands in assisted conceptions.

Hope this helps

Jan


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Jan I just thought it was different wtih FET as all my hormones were shut off all the way up to ET as it was FET.  I've been on the oestrogen for 2.5weeks before ET and cyclogest about 3 days before and been on it ever since.  That is what worries me is that I'm 10 weeks now and they have started to lower my dose but theplacenta takes over around 12 weeks.  So why not start lowering me at 12 weeks.  I guess is something that I don't come off the drugs completely till 12 weeks.

Thanks again

Mel x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Your body is making the hormones to sustain the pregnancy and the extras are supplementing that as a precautionary measure i am led to believe.  Please bear in kmind that emilycaitlin and i are not fertility nurses therefore no expert in assisted conceptions

Hope that helps

Jan
x


----------

